# Large Fish Tank



## Adam Aquaponic (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I was just curious if anyone knows where i can find large fish tanks around 1000L.. obviously not glass.. thanks!

adam


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

You might wanna check with Jon021. IIRC he works at a ponds place but I could be wrong. I recall reading of 'Sids Ponds' up in NewMarket having an aquaponic setup out there as I read that off Nelson and Pade's site before IIRC. They may be able to give you a lead on the 1000gal tank.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ahh ok.. 1000L = 264gal. My bad. LOL. Check in rural areas in thier live stock stores where they sell feed and such. I've read and seen sales for Rubbermaid stock basins which are I think up to 300gals thick UV resistant plastic used for horses and livestock to drink water from or for feeding. If it's safe for holding water for livestock IIRC it should be safe for humans/fish. I think it was somewhere in th $200 for a 150gal but I can't rmeember right now.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

If this is for a pond go to the TSC store they carry all kinds of livestock tanks.


----------



## Adam Aquaponic (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

The following two companies also manufacture acrylic tanks:

Saline Solutions

Miracles Aquariums


----------

